
Five Years of BookStack - input_sh
https://www.bookstackapp.com/blog/5-years-of-bookstack/
======
ssddanbrown
Thanks for sharing on HN! I'm always tempted to share the releases or posts
here but I always back out as I never feel the project is refined enough.

